# World Emblem Offers FlexStyle Domed Emblems



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With FlexStyle® Domed custom emblems, you can create a dynamic, three-dimensional patch that attracts attention and leaves a lasting impression. Created with proprietary technology, Domed has a shiny finish combined with a unique bubble effect. 

Offered by World Emblem, this unique polymer emblem comes in two versions. It can be heat applied to any fabric made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester or a cotton/poly blend. It also comes with a pressure-sensitive backing that can be applied to just about any flat, dry, clean surface. 

The self-adhesive emblem can be applied to glass, wood, metal and plastic making it ideal for helmets, portfolios, tumblers, coolers, water bottles and more. It comes in metallic, nonmetallic and clear finishes. Emblems are made to your specifications with your artwork. 

To view on the website, go to https://www.worldemblem.com/flexstyle/domex/. To contact, call (800) 766-0448 or email to [email protected]. 
World Emblem, Hollywood, Fla., is a full-service manufacturer and distributor of patches including embroidered, FlexStyle, sublimated, Print Stitch, leather and faux leather. It also offers name badges, pens, buttons, stickers and more. Services include custom decorating, direct embroidery and high visibility striping.


----------

